# Warning- TTotal in Scotland for Easter!



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just wondering if our Scots friends are up to anything during Easter ? I would love to meet up with them if there's a chance.
I am in Clynder from 17 to 22nd April (Near Helensburgh W.Coast) Let me know if there's anything you need bringing up ! :


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm at the other side of the country John. :'(

Perhaps the next time, eh. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Damn shame, but is there anything happening over Easter or do you lot nor celebrate Christian holidays :


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

John,

There is a Scottish meeting on the 27th April. 8)

Don't think there is anything else scheduled, unless some the Glasgow lads want to arrange something. ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers but I have an event in Cheshire that weekend.
Seems a shame that I'm up that way, who is across the West Coast nr Gareloch then , ? J


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Scotland ain't that big - max hour from where I am to get to H/burgh etc - I am sure a few of us could get a small gathering going.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Scotland ain't that big - max hour from where I am to get to H/burgh etc - I am sure a few of us could get a small gathering going.


Look out for my car buzzing around on the Saturday across in the west - the burd is going to a high school reunion in Campbeltown, Kintyre. Unfortunately, I will be at home entertaining some German friends and driving the RAV as there will be three of us. Â


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT - you have IM


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

19th April:

Shropshire Scramble, start near Bridgnorth: 80 miles of scenic drive around Shropshire to vsit many places of interest.
Coffee at the start, easy to follow route book, rally type plates, back up crew, buffet at the finish.

I have the details and will be there


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

John,

Send me an I.M. before you come up and I will come over... If anyone else can manage let me know and we could try to arrange something  Either way I will take a drive over 

Regards,
Des.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

John,

I think I may be able to get over on Sunday 20th. 
The least I can do considering your recent generousity!.. which by the way are still safe and sound. Â 8)

Found a homeless, injured penguin all the way from the Falklands, circa 1983 that you might like to give a caring home to 
Will bring with me on the 20th, if not will mail to you!

Nice to see you back 

Jackie x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have extended my trip to the beautiful lands, last day now is St Georges Day !! a perfect day to meet Scots and the Sasenachs Patron Saints Day !23rd April !

Anything happening yet ? John ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well ?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Well ?


I could probably catch up with you on the evening of the 22nd. Any other takers?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That'd be great, of course very happy to travel an hour or so to meet up....

Catch up...you never will with my Revo :

Jackie , how about you ? and Des too ?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm freeeeee ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Me 3 - but of course I don't want to start any rumours


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-* well the start of a McMini Meet then !, 
Brett
Des
Sa|nt
TTotal

plus ? Better have a fluffy girl ! Jackie JACKIE !

God its easier to organise events up in Ecosse than Hampshire !

;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

John,

22nd impossible - back to school 

However, can still come over on the 20th (Sunday) 

Will IM you...

"fluffy girl" Jackie ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aww how nice, a school girl ! Can you drive a car you clever little girly ? :-* Hee hee that would be luverly !
Will look out for your message ! John


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Just back from Egypt so a lot of reading to do but would probably make it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> God its easier to organise events up in Ecosse than Hampshire !


The best meetings are *Up North*  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A little reminder guys and Jackie ...Think I am meeting Jackie and Dave on 20th and the other McTTers on the 23rd St Georges Day very apt ! John


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> A little reminder guys and Jackie ...Think I am meeting Jackie and Dave on 20th and the other McTTers on the 23rd St Georges Day very Â apt ! Â John


I've got evening of the 22nd in my diary, not the 23rd...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I am in Clynder from 17 to 22nd April (Near Helensburgh W.Coast) Let me know if there's anything you need bringing up !


 ???


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

John,

Yes - the 20th for me and him, give you a call on the 19th 

Jackie x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for the responses...Ok Jackie presume you still have my MOB no. Thats great.

BreTT, sure thats fine too the 22nd, is sa|nt and Des coming along to whereever we meet, , I am happy to meet where u suggest, let me know please ! Cheers, John

You can have a run in the Revo and Induction modded TTR too !


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Des,

How are you doing? Been watching you buy up all these second hand goodies - Bilstien kit etc. 

So the weather is warmer now and no excuse for not getting it all fitted, cleaned & polished. I'll be interested to see how it all looks and goes when done - your wheels look superb - do they not harden up the ride esp' with harder suspension?

J and I are meeting up with TTotal Sunday 20th. not sure what the plan is yet, but I believe it's on your side of the country. What are you up to after you've finished rolling your egg? (or whatever it's called) Fancy meeting up? Pint and some grub.

Regards

D & J


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Dave, Jackie and John,

Yeh, been busy !
After fitting 2 wheels on the one side to check for wheel fouling I quickly realised that I would have to get it lowered ASAP !! (Don't tell Wak !) :
So I have taken the BBS of and re-fitted the Comps :'(

As the college is closing for 2 weeks this coming Friday ;D I plan to get the coilovers / Forge tiebars fitted weather permitting :-/ I will have to think of where to book it into for a geometry check.

How have you gotten on with yours ?

Sunday the 20th will suit me fine also 
John book me a seat in the Revo / Forge test mule ;D

Regards,
Des.


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Barstewards ;D Im even going to miss a mini meet...och well see you when iget back

Donald


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK guys thats Desmond Dekker and Jackie Onassis on the 20th , will wait to be summonsed then !

So Young Brett and presumably your twin sa|nt can meet TTotal on the 22nd somewhere ? let me know will be a shame to miss you ater driving all the way up ta Ecosse land ! :-/


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> OK guys thats Desmond Dekker and Jackie Onassis on the 20th , will wait to be summonsed then !
> 
> So Young Brett and presumably your twin sa|nt can meet TTotal on the 22nd somewhere ? let me know will be a shame to miss you ater driving all the way up ta Ecosse land ! Â :-/


Sounds good to me - will IM you my mobile and get in touch with sa|nt to confirm.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Excellant !


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Sent you mail 

Have a safe journey 
I'll give you a call and we can sort out the plans. :

Regards,
Des.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT - got txt msg - will have a look around for a suitable meeting place.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> BreTT - got txt msg - will have a look around for a suitable meeting place.


Excellent. I'll be in Livingston during the day so will be pretty flexible about where we meet.


----------

